# December Cheese



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2012)

Got some cheese smoking with apple pellets in my AMZNPS

Swiss

pep jack

horseradish

muenster

cheddar

I dont used any ice, creates moisture













deccsch.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 4, 2012






When the cheese is done, elevate it so air can circulate around it before vac sealing.













dechsmok8.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 4, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice Job. How long you let it smoke?...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice!!!!
I need to get my butt in gear and get some more smoked!




~Martin


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 4, 2012)

Nice color. I wouldn't add ice either if it wasn't so dang hot here. About 79* here today. Now for the dreaded wait.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2012)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Nice color. I wouldn't add ice either if it wasn't so dang hot here. About 79* here today. Now for the dreaded wait.


74* today in SE GA

I have waited 2 years to open smoked cheese.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 4, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice Job. How long you let it smoke?...JJ


Smoked the AMZNPS for 2 hours


----------



## smokinhusker (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful color!


----------



## driedstick (Dec 4, 2012)

That looks great no way I could wait two years to eat it thou. I luv me some smoked cheese.


----------



## roller (Dec 4, 2012)

That means you can eat it in Feb. 2013 or after !!!


----------



## hoity toit (Dec 6, 2012)

Very nice color. I smoke mine 4 hrs with Alder and then wait 4-5 weeks.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2012)

Sorry double posted this one.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2012)

Adding to the December cheese today.

Smoking more cuz we are going to be heading back up to NEPA for some early Christmas with family.













1206.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012


















12055.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012


















12066.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012






AMZNPS with some apple wood slices.













amznpswood.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012






@JJ

Bout 2 hours

BBL


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2012)

Going to rest it then wrap with clear wrap for a few days before vac sealing.













120555.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012


















12066-6.JPG



__ BGKYSmoker
__ Dec 6, 2012


----------



## tennsmoker (Dec 6, 2012)

Rick, what does wrapping in clear wrap do!!


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 6, 2012)

TennSmoker said:


> Rick, what does wrapping in clear wrap do!!


I just do that for the fridge for a few days so the cheese dont crack. Then i will vac seal them.


----------



## jtnf (Dec 7, 2012)

Hrm.... Never done Swiss.

One I did do recently, that got raves, was a cheddar that had been bathed in buffalo wing sauce before being cryovac'd for sale. A little wet, I tried to leave as much of the sauce as possible on it for the smoke.


----------



## redneck1676 (Dec 7, 2012)

How do you smoke cheese? New at this and it looks GOOD!


----------



## jtnf (Dec 7, 2012)

redneck1676 said:


> How do you smoke cheese? New at this and it looks GOOD!


Cold-smoking is the trick. Some here have mentioned ice... I have used ice (milk bottle full of water, frozen) but if the outside ambient is low then ice is not needed.

No real preparation is required, you just need a clean rack, a box, and source of relatively cold smoke. I, and many others here, use the A-Maze-N smokers with good results.

I like to cut cheese into serving size (most of my cheese has been consumed on cracker trays) so if, for example, the cheese is approximately 1x2 I cut to 1x1.

As for which cheese, I've done cheddar, pepperjack, muenster, mozzarella, gouda, and others. I've used cherry, maple, and apple for smoke, and a minimum of three hours.

Resting is important...  Most here will vacuum seal newly smoked cheese for weeks of rest before consumption.


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 7, 2012)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## dougmays (Dec 7, 2012)

how long will you vac-seal and refridge for?


----------



## venture (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the kick in the butt!

Time to smoke cheese here.  Been waiting for sales.

Don't think it is going to happen.  Bite the bullet and smoke the cheese for next year.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## big game cook (Dec 8, 2012)

woo eee!. now that looks great.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Dec 8, 2012)

dougmays said:


> how long will you vac-seal and refridge for?


Minimum of 2 weeks but the longer, the better. I just dug into some Colby Jack I did a month ago and made some grilled cheese sammies. Delicious!!


----------

